# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Map Cases

## Rick

My wife and I were tooling around Southern Indiana last week and wound up stuck in traffic because of a pretty nasty wreck. "Hand me the map, please" ( I always say please. I don't like to get hit). "What map?" my wife replied. Are you kidding me? There is no map in the car? My truck has hundreds of maps. Well, go get the truck then you'll have one. Aaaaaaarggh!!! 

So navigation aids were clearly called for. I started where any decent man would start. Military surplus. That's right, if it's good enough for Uncle Sam (or someone's Uncle Sam) then it's good enough for me. So I purchased 6 East German map cases. Why six? Because they weren't selling 7. Actually, 6 was perfect for me. 1 for me, 1 for each of the three boys and 1 for each vehicle. 1+1+1= well, trust me, there are six. 

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=773046

I have received them so I thought I'd tell you a bit about them. They are made of a vinyl material but it's pretty tough stuff. All in all they were in pretty decent stape. I have one with a broken rivet, which I can replace. One with broken thread on a seam, which I can fix and the rest in really good condition. They all have been stored in that special place military surplus is stored so it stinks to high heaven. But a thorough wash down and some airing out will fix that. 

They have two large storage pockets for maps and/or other gear. One fold out pocket covered with clear plastic for your current map. Storage for pencils and a couple of pockets I have no idea what they are for. I've sent SG an email and asked them if they know. No rips, no tears, nothing worn out. All quite functional for a mere $16.17 (yeah, I'm a member. Isn't everybody?). Wait. That's $16 for all of them! Not a piece! Is that a bargain or what? 

I really like the Rand McNally Easy folds maps. If you haven't seen these do yourself a favor and find some. They are the bees knees in road maps. Fully laminated. 

http://store.randmcnally.com/rand-mc...-fold-map.html

Now I have to fill up the map cases with maps and essential navigating gear. Yeah, it's a sickness but I don't want to be cured.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool case.  For a second there I thought we had another Sportsmansguide spammer. :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Cool case.  For a second there I thought we had another Sportsmansguide spammer.


Same here Crash!

Rick:  So are admitting that "Safe Zone" doesn't stock map cases?  Shame on you!   :Innocent:   :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

We don't stock toilet paper either. What's your point? Parump bump! A man walks into a bar. Ouch.

----------


## hunter63

Those are pretty cool, but seem small for the big road atlases....I like the detailed state atlases, wvwn show city streats.

Still a good price for all six (thinking what I could use them for?????)
Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Well, they fit a kindle if that's your style. I like the Atlas as well but won't be carrying that if things go bad. I'm in the process of collecting some navigation "stuff" and once I get it all assembled I'll update this thread. I have to order some stuff first

----------


## Sarge47

> We don't stock toilet paper either. What's your point? Parump bump! A man walks into a bar. Ouch.


CRAP!  (he shouts while scratching off both a map case and toilet paper off of his next Safe Zone order.)   :Crying:

----------


## Rick

Hahahahahaha. I get it. Crap! Toilet paper. I get it! I do.

----------


## Sarge47

> Hahahahahaha. I get it. Crap! Toilet paper. I get it! I do.


You're quick!  Gotta give you that!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rick

At my age you have to be. Either than or you won't make the bathroom. Get it? Toilet paper? I slay myself.

----------


## Sarge47

> ...I slay myself.


We can only hope!  So now I know what you're going to use one of those map cases for, to carry TP in!  You'll probably have every public restroom in the area marked on your map as well!   :Whistling:   :Creepy:

----------

